# Found these albums...they worth anything?



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

Worth trying to sale?
Before my time


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Barefoot said:


> Worth trying to sale?
> Before my time


What are those Elvis items? I'd buy it. Pm me some info.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Barefoot said:


> Worth trying to sale?
> Before my time


Take it to an antique shop or an appraiser. Or scout eBay.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

ebay isn't an end all but its a good place to start.


Nice sewing machine, if its in good shape it may be worth a few shekels.


----------



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

I imagine it matters if they play :thumbsup:
I know of no one who owns a record player to test them out...


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Look for scratches. I collect records.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Those would look real good next to my Elvis' #1's collection!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I have a few of those old Singer treadle machines. They bring around 250 dollars at auction here. That 1 looks to be dated around 1890. Find the serial number and you can run it on singers website.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> What are those Elvis items? I'd buy it. Pm me some info.


Elvis?? Thought for sure you'd be all over the Don Ho album. . .:whistling2:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Elvis?? Thought for sure you'd be all over the Don Ho album. . .:whistling2:


Whose the lolo who stole my pakalolo?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Whose the lolo who stole my pakalolo?


LOL

BTW, I am trying to get to your neck of the woods in January. You got any work for me?


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I have a few of those old Singer treadle machines. They bring around 250 dollars at auction here. That 1 looks to be dated around 1890. Find the serial number and you can run it on singers website.


Problem is, it appears to have been converted to electric. Once you do that, the value goes down. My grandma used her treadle to the end of her life. I used to sit and watch her sew for hours. 

Linda


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

I had the same exact sewing machine and I brought it to the antique store it is worth nothing


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> LOL
> 
> BTW, I am trying to get to your neck of the woods in January. You got any work for me?


I'm sure that I will.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Buster9121 said:


> I had the same exact sewing machine and I brought it to the antique store it is worth nothing



They would have given you nothing for and and sold it for a hundred or two. Ever watch Pawn Stars??? I had mine appraised a few years ago. It was built in 1878. They gave it a value of $350....


----------

